# Can any amp techs in the Hamilton area do this mod?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

This is a tip from Dr Z. I'd like to understand this mod a bit more and maybe have this applied to my Maz 38 Senior




DrZ said:


> Tip #1 - For MAZ 38 and MAZ 18 Reverb amps ONLY.
> Solder a feedback cap to V1's socket across pins 6 and 8 ( plate to cathode ). The cap values should vary from 250pF/500pF/ 1000pF or .001 uF.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You could check with Wild Bill - he's in Stoney Creek I think.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> You could check with Wild Bill - he's in Stoney Creek I think.


That's me! Sounds like a very easy mod! No problems, mate!

:food-smiley-004:


----------

